# Sheephead at ala.point



## Little Steve (Nov 24, 2009)

I was wondering if the sheephead are still bitting at Al. point and is it the east side or the west side of the bridge. Planning on going sat. evening. thank steve


----------



## mullet slayer (Aug 5, 2009)

yeah, they're 365 on the the hermits at the pass jetties. Also, off the Fort's gulf and bay rigs when they school(only time they've taken fiddlers for me) They won't deny hermits or baby blue crabs.


----------

